# Active members on this forum



## heckler7 (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm wondering whos left here, sign off. and there are more mods here than new threads a week. just sayn

[h=5]Moderators of this Forum[/h]

*heavyiron*, 
*[SIL]*, 
*bigmoe65*, 
*theCaptn'*, 
*dieseljimmy*, 
KILLEROFSAINTS, 
*OfficerFarva*, 
*SheriV*


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 23, 2015)

these threads havent moved all week






[h=3]Active members on this forum[/h]Started by heckler7, Today 02:42 PM






Replies: 
Views: 1
heckler7
Today, 02:42 PM 



[h=3]

 Asian Vagina[/h]Started by CHEZ, 08-18-2015 05:53 PM






Replies: 26
Views: 564
charley
Today, 11:51 AM 



[h=3]

 ....... as if you didn't know .......[/h]Started by charley, 08-16-2015 03:45 PM






Replies: 13
Views: 445
charley
Today, 10:26 AM 



[h=3]

 which race/ethnicity has the least attractive women[/h]Started by jjm, 08-20-2015 10:50 PM






Replies: 6
Views: 344
theCaptn'
Today, 02:45 AM 



[h=3]

 Career Women, just say no to them[/h]Started by Renobodybuilder, 08-19-2015 03:56 PM
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Replies: 21
Views: 419
the_predator
Yesterday, 09:24 PM 



[h=3]

 Why ?[/h]Started by coolhandjames, 04-11-2012 02:49 PM 123


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 23, 2015)

I pop in once every day or two.  Just to see if there's a new train wreck.


----------



## charley (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## charley (Aug 23, 2015)

...  i'm starting to get pissed ...             ..


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Intense (Aug 23, 2015)

This thread is creating too much activity.


----------



## jas101 (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't post much here but I keep an eye on it.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 24, 2015)

I've been back lately.   KOS was made a mod?   Where the fuck has he been?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerBear1980 (Aug 24, 2015)

ummm... I like Taco's  ?


----------



## CG (Aug 24, 2015)

It's amazing to see the original drse guys coming through again. Too bad no one else shows their fucking face


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 24, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Just like in real life, I'm on top of SheriV


is that really a good thing?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2015)

Sil got married!


----------



## charley (Aug 24, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Sil got married!





.....  IM members, always the last to know, well good luck Sil, we all hope you're happy, the invitation must of got lost in the mail..   i thought something was going on when your posts became less &, less funny..  a sign of 'impending doom' aka 'wedded bliss'....    we know you're a good man , and you will make your husband a very happy guy.....     [hey Captn' thx for the wedding pic][Sil's hubby is 5" taller]...


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 25, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Sil got married!



Me too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 25, 2015)

hoyle21 said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





............  Good luck bro ........


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 25, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Just like in real life, I'm on top of SheriV



Who hasn't been.....


----------



## the_predator (Aug 25, 2015)

REDDOG309 said:


> Who hasn't been.....


----------



## SheriV (Aug 26, 2015)

and you guys wonder why I don't post anymore (or don't wonder-whichever)
you're all mean as shit to me


----------



## charley (Aug 26, 2015)

SheriV said:


> and you guys wonder why I don't post anymore (or don't wonder-whichever)
> you're all mean as shit to me





.....   no crying in BB'ing


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 26, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Show us your boobs and all will be forgiven.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2015)

charley said:


> .....



He's lost so much mass. Looks like he was secretly using gear as well.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 26, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> He's lost so much mass. Looks like he was secretly using gear as well.


he did say he loved pickles


----------



## Dannie (Aug 27, 2015)

I post every 8th day thus consider myself to be the most devoted ASF member.


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## futureMrO (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm here but barley, I'm just glad to see reddog fend off the ravages of old age and escape the nursing home often enough that he has time to sneak into a public library so he can jack off to IM


----------



## Pony (Sep 12, 2015)

sup


----------



## SeattlesBest (Sep 12, 2015)

Yo, I made my way over. Expect a lot of post from this guy. I'm about to turn this place, Gay. I'm sure everyone's ok with that, your all a bunch of fags anyway.


----------



## Intense (Sep 13, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Yo, I made my way over. Expect a lot of post from this guy. I'm about to turn this place, Gay. I'm sure everyone's ok with that, your all a bunch of fags anyway.




So we'll see ya over at asf then?


----------



## SeattlesBest (Sep 13, 2015)

Intense said:


> So we'll see ya over at asf then?



From time to time lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 14, 2015)

futureMrO said:


> I'm here but barley, I'm just glad to see reddog fend off the ravages of old age and escape the nursing home often enough that he has time to sneak into a public library so he can jack off to IM




that moo moo your wearing in your avi barley covers you....


----------



## charley (Sep 17, 2015)

....         ......


----------



## charley (Sep 17, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Charley!! Are you hanging out anywhere else or just enjoying life?




...  truth is , i'm kinda waiting for this place to pick-up, but have serious doubts about it coming back to life,& if it did revive it would be more 'right wing' lunk heads'.....   as for 'enjoying life', never happen, i'm married ....


----------



## the_predator (Sep 17, 2015)

charley said:


> ...  truth is , i'm kinda waiting for this place to pick-up, but have serious doubts about it coming back to life,& if it did revive it would be more 'right wing' lunk heads'.....   as for 'enjoying life', *never happen, i'm married ....*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2015)

All these Fags up in this joint


----------



## Watson (Nov 23, 2015)

some faggot keeps stealing my deliverys, I'm just saying ive got my eye on all you suspicious cunts!

its not even gears, just 2 sim cards and some shoes from eastbay in the US.....its almost time for a shovel and a bag of lime....


----------

